# Bones for GSD



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay I might get a few chuckles out of this question but where do you get the marrow bones or knuckle bones and such that I hear people talk about? I know not to feed the bones from petsmart off the shelf so I really have no idea what bones they are talking about. Also, if you give a puppy a tasty bone will they ever want to chew on just their puppy toys??


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I get my marrow bones from the butcher and keep them in freezer.
they love them and I give them pigs ears not often but once and a while


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

My local supermarket has them packaged in foam trays & wrapped with plastic in either the fresh or frozen meat section.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's another question ( BTW I am not laughing at your question I wondered myself ).

Ok, so the raw bones from the butcher I've bought them before & Duke loves them of course but I will only let him eat them when we are outside because of the blood & mess, so do you feed in the house and how do you avoid the blood, mess & bacteria ?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: sgtmom52My local supermarket has them packaged in foam trays & wrapped with plastic in either the fresh or frozen meat section.


That's where I get them. Go for the big ones, anything under 4" can be crushed by a german shepherd, even a smaller GSD like my female can snap them then they could choke on it.



> Originally Posted By: Gyggles1so do you feed in the house and how do you avoid the blood, mess & bacteria ?


I give bones outside. It's a good way to keep two dogs happy and quiet outside when I'm trying to clean my house (they both attack the vacuum.) After they strip the meat off the outside, I will let them have bones in the basement. Basement ONLY, after one or two well cleaned bones have been dropped on my hardwood floors (nice dent, thanks Otter)


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

I get them pretty cheap, $3 for a bag in Ranch 99 store. It is a chinese groceries store. I put them in the freezer and then take one at the time, defrost a bit only. 
I feed it outside or in the crate. And then Buddy usually brings the rest of the bone (if there is some left) inside the house and hides it.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I didnt even think of the mess! Yuck! Have to think the bone thing through!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You can teach a GSD to eat it on a towel if you want him inside with it. Nothing says happy like a dog with a big huge marrow bone.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sumOkay I might get a few chuckles out of this question but where do you get the marrow bones or knuckle bones and such that I hear people talk about? I know not to feed the bones from petsmart off the shelf so I really have no idea what bones they are talking about. Also, if you give a puppy a tasty bone will they ever want to chew on just their puppy toys??


Why aren't you supposed to feed them bones from Petsmart?


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought i had heard that those bones are to easy to choke on.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

the red barn bones, from the pet store, are good
but i get my marrow bones at the grocery store too, often they are marked "soup bones" i can get 2 big or 3 small for about $2


----------

